Ask HN: Is there a place for A/B testing with users paid to use your product? - willj
======
willj
Context: I work at a company that makes a CRM product. The people that use our
tool day-to-day are employees of our clients, and so the marketing stage is
over: their employer bought the product, and now they are paid to use it.

What I'm wondering is, is there a role for and a way of using A/B testing to
improve your users' experience, and to make it a better product? Most
resources I've encountered on A/B testing are about increasing conversion
rates, click-through, etc. I'm interested in how to use user data from users
who _have to_ use your product, to improve their experience.

